# Brown Bleeding CD18 & 19



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi

My IVF cycle failed last month so this month we had a go naturally but now on CD18&19 I have brown discharge - enough to soak a pad (sorry TMI!).  I am now worried - it is presumably too early to be implantation bleeding? also worried that maybe I was pregnant after all and this is a missed miscarriage - same type of bleeding as have had before when this happened?

Google as ever is giving me no answers!  I live in Italy and getting to a Doctors/hospital is a true nightmare and would be a totally last resort for me.  I know there wont' be a clear answer but any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As you say, there is no clear answer, it's not necessarily too soon for implantation, but the only thing you can do is to wait and see what happens and test in a week or so, sorry I can't be more help, I wish I could say exactly what it is,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you, it seems to have stopped for now, yet another waiting game!


----------

